# Seeking advice on HK neighbourhoods



## Nochriste (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi everyone !

I’m a Swiss French graduate student who has just moved to Hong Kong. I have now a studio in Tsim Sha Tsui. My wife is French teacher and still lives in Europe. She wants to join me and we are looking for a suitable place to live. Our budget is between 10 and 15K for one bedroom and a living room, and we would like to be in an area which is “expat-friendly”, close enough to Central and in a neighbourhood which is not too ‘smelly’ and where signs are not only written in Chinese. 
Some friends suggested Causeway Bay, or Happy Valley, what do you think?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

in between causeway bay and central will have plenty of expats. many like discovery bay im told its all expats there but its further away


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

JWilliamson said:


> in between causeway bay and central will have plenty of expats. many like discovery bay im told its all expats there but its further away


Disco bay????? idiotville........ ferry in -ferry out..... or walk on water No.3 typhoon ..book a room in city hotel.... you ain't getting home


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Henry Hill: You're a pistol, you're really funny. You're really funny.
Tommy DeVito: What do you mean I'm funny?
Henry Hill: It's funny, you know. It's a good story, it's funny, you're a funny guy.
[laughs]
Tommy DeVito: What do you mean, you mean the way I talk? What?
Henry Hill: It's just, you know. You're just funny, it's... funny, the way you tell the story and everything.
Tommy DeVito: [it becomes quiet] Funny how? What's funny about it?
Anthony Stabile: Tommy no, You got it all wrong.
Tommy DeVito: Oh, oh, Anthony. He's a big boy, he knows what he said. What did ya say? Funny how?
Henry Hill: Jus...
Tommy DeVito: What?
Henry Hill: Just... ya know... you're funny.
Tommy DeVito: You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little ****ed up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to ****in' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?
Henry Hill: Just... you know, how you tell the story, what?
Tommy DeVito: No, no, I don't know, you said it. How do I know? You said I'm funny. How the **** am I funny, what the **** is so funny about me? Tell me, tell me what's funny!
Henry Hill: [long pause] Get the **** out of here, Tommy!
Tommy DeVito: [everyone laughs] Ya mother****er! I almost had him, I almost had him. Ya stuttering prick ya. Frankie, was he shaking? I wonder about you sometimes, Henry. You may fold under questioning.


----------



## Nochriste (Dec 17, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> in between causeway bay and central will have plenty of expats. many like discovery bay im told its all expats there but its further away



Hi JWilliamson,

Thx for your answer!

Do you mean that in Disco Bay everything is in English, or some things in French?
And what is the landscape like?


----------



## Nochriste (Dec 17, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> Henry Hill: You're a pistol, you're really funny. You're really funny.
> Tommy DeVito: What do you mean I'm funny?
> Henry Hill: It's funny, you know. It's a good story, it's funny, you're a funny guy.
> [laughs]
> ...



Hi again!
I don't understand, why did you post this dialogue here?


----------



## Nochriste (Dec 17, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> Disco bay????? idiotville........ ferry in -ferry out..... or walk on water No.3 typhoon ..book a room in city hotel.... you ain't getting home


Hi Dunmovin,

Why do you call Disco Bay idiotville?
Do you mean to say that uninteresting people live there?
Do you think it is not suitable for a teacher?
I'm intrigued. Can you tell me how it's like there?

Thank you.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Well that smart user means to get to Discovery Bay you need to take a boat (ferry) to get to Hong Kong Island. DB is full of expats


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Nochriste said:


> Hi Dunmovin,
> 
> Why do you call Disco Bay idiotville?
> Do you mean to say that uninteresting people live there?
> ...


disco bay is only accessible by ferry, albiet high speed ferries,it will add a large amount of time/cost to your commute. (if you have a late night out, you might find yourself having to hire a sampan to get home and that is not a nice way to travel to dico bay) Also when a typhoon hits, you had better get to a ferry quickly as they shut down as soon as the No8 signal goes up and you could find your only option is to book into a hotel for night and that would not only be costly, but also quite difficult. As far as I remember, the ferries only run to Central, so if you are working on the Kowloon side, the commute is even longer.

The place itself is a pleasant enough area with some good points but nearly everyone that I knew that had lived there, didn't stay there long. One person pointed out that if you want to own a car, don't live there as you would have to find a place to park overnight, near the ferry terminal, which will be expensive. Deliveries of things like furniture can be a nightmare. 

Since you are in HK right now, take a ferry trip out there and have a look, with what I have said in your mind.

So, back to your original point of "which area?". I favoured Clearwaterbay as the size of house for the money was a better deal for rental. Hang Hau, Tsuen Kwan O are good options as well( good MTR/bus links, taxis always available and good ammenties )


----------



## canadiangwailo (Dec 30, 2010)

discovery bay sounds quite remote....


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*DB*



Nochriste said:


> Hi JWilliamson,
> 
> Thx for your answer!
> 
> ...


I would say DB has many expats , mostly from England but i ran into french, swedes and german's too. Its on an island so as the above user stated you will have to take a ferry to get to Hong Kong Island.


----------



## Wyverne (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi All,

I am moving to HK soon,

I will be working at the airport.

any advice on where to live? I was considering disco bay until i read about the ferry travels and have now discounted it.

I am now looking at Tung Chung? I would like somewhere further out, ideally on lantau island and close to work, not really into living in or too near the city,

any thoughts on Tung Chung would be greatly appreciated.

cheers


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Location*



Wyverne said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am moving to HK soon,
> 
> ...


Tung Chung is the ideal place to start for many reasons. One, it is close to the airport and many who work at the airport live there. Two, it is a nice place some what like a suburb. Three, there is a nice mall, places to eat and many out door activities. JW


----------



## Wyverne (Jan 13, 2011)

JWilliamson said:


> Tung Chung is the ideal place to start for many reasons. One, it is close to the airport and many who work at the airport live there. Two, it is a nice place some what like a suburb. Three, there is a nice mall, places to eat and many out door activities. JW


Great, thanks JW


----------

